
Faking happiness on social media helped me cope with depression - pmcpinto
http://qz.com/639298/faking-happiness-on-social-media-helped-me-cope-with-depression
======
mchahn
One time I went through a severe depression. It was caused by external events,
not a systemic neural problem. I started pretending to my wife, everyone else,
and I guess myself that I was fine. It worked. I started feeling the way I was
acting.

This ties into a belief I've held for some time that getting deep-seated
problems in the open is bull __ __. Hiding things is often the best medicine.

I know someone who was abused in childhood and the therapist weekly made her
revisit the experience and her feelings. She cried for hours after every
visit. I helped talk her out of going to the crazy therapist.

